# [SOLVED] Sony Vaio PCG-K13 running hot and slow!



## slevenjr (Jun 12, 2007)

I have a Sony Vaio PCG-K13. After a restart, it just started running extremely slow. Have ran several virus, registry cleaners, tune-up programs that resulted in little to no increase in speed.

Also, the fan runs at a high speed continuously. Have ran diagnostics on the hardware and all came back fine. Any suggestions?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Sony Vaio PCG-K13 running hot and slow!*

Hi, and welcome to TSF! :wave:

Download MobileMeter from my sig and post the temps it displays. It could be overheating.

What diagnostics did you run?


----------



## slevenjr (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Sony Vaio PCG-K13 running hot and slow!*

Matt,

I ran the temperature utility and the temperature showed 67 degrees Celsius and 47 degrees Celsius for the HD. Next question, how do I get the temperature screen off of my desktop?

As far as diagnostics, I have ran PC DocPro and Checkit Diagnostics.

I appreciate your trying to help me work through this.

Don


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Sony Vaio PCG-K13 running hot and slow!*

Were those temps measured when the laptop was idle? If so, you have a serious overheating problem.

I would first open up the bottom of the laptop and blow out all the dust with a can of compressed air. After, set the power scheme to Portable/Laptop and see how the temperatures are doing. If they are still high (they should never go above 70 degrees), then you should look into a cooling pad.

BTW, to close MobileMeter right click on it and select Close.


----------



## slevenjr (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Sony Vaio PCG-K13 running hot and slow!*

Matt,

Sorry its taken so long to get back to you. After much searching, I finally pinpointed the culprit to be related to the synaptics driver. It was keeping the cpu at 99% all of the time.

I went to the synaptics website, downloaded the updated driver and now the temp has not gotten over 42C. Thanks for your input.

Don


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Sony Vaio PCG-K13 running hot and slow!*

Good to hear Don. :smile: Those temps are great.


----------



## Aemitis (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi there,


I've just registered to the forum since I seem to have the same problem slevenjr and can't fix it. I have a VAIO VGN-FJ3S.

I've ran MobileMeter and it shows around 68º on idle and the hdd at 39º. I have my vaio for a year and a half now and i've noticed it overheats a lot, altough it doesn't shuts down. I've bought a cool pad and it seems to be a bit cooler, but as the MobileMeter shows, still not cool enough. There is no visible dust on the fan. Lately, like slevenjr, after a restart, it just started running extremely slow and hot.

What should I do? Are there any programs I can use to detect if any software or driver is causing the overheating?

Thanks.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

At this point it is probably best to first check that the fan(s) in the computer are working since you mentioned that it happened more suddenly.


----------



## kkroupa (Aug 19, 2010)

My problem is similar to this. I have downloaded Mobile Meter and it looks like HD temp is 44 Celsius with upper temps (not sure what they are since the Read me file was in a different language) were 68 and 70 celsius.
I will try to take apart and blow the fan out but I've had this problem for several years. I have a 2007 vintage Viao VGN-SZ340. I had 2 large capacity batteries that quit working and I'm wondering if it is due to the heat. Ideas?


----------

